# проясните ситуацию с UTF-8 плз.

## Xm

вообщем как дело обстоит с уникодовской локалью в консоли, можно ли нормально поднять утф?

делал все как написанно тут:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/unicode-guide.html

в итоге что то получил но до того корявое что пользоваться этим я не могу  :Sad:  - при переключении консолей слетает шрифт, елинк не работает, нано руские слова в меню пишет через букву по полслова  :Sad:  если в командной строке пишешь по русски то при удалении символов бакспейсом то стирается даже приглашение шелла  :Sad: 

----------

## Apexman

Попробую внести еще неясности  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> создайте файл /etc/env.d/02locale и пропишите в нем следующие переменные:
> 
> LC_ALL=""
> 
> LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Если оставить LC_ALL="", то вся локаль будет "пустой" - странно, зачем? Я вписал POSIX.

Шрифт использовал LatArCyrHeb-16", CONSOLETRANSLATION закомментирована, в нагрузку сделано

```

# rc-update del keymaps boot

```

т.к. функционал этого скрипта, насколько я понял, отдается unicyr. В скрипте unicyr в одном из блоков if слово then стояло после инструкций  :Smile:  , в результате - exiting due syntax error или что-то в этом духе - пофиксил. Кроме того, я юзаю udev, поэтому слизал из consolefont вот это: || [ -e /dev/.udev -a -d /dev/vc ] , вставил рядом с проверкой на devfs. Скрипт заработал и делает это самое echo -ne "\033%G" для vc. Но:

1. Приглашение стрирается, после того, как ввожу несколько русских букв и жму Backspace, причем интересно - сколько русских букв введешь, столько лишних символов стирается "в нагрузку" из приглашения  :Smile: .

2. Хотя печатать русскими буквами можно, "русские" имена файлов на разделе fat показываются как ???, хотя раздел подключен с iocharset=utf8,codepage=866, nautilus отображает имена нормально.

3. При переключении консолей шрифт не "слетает". На счет "русских меню" ничего сказать не могу, т.к. приучил себя к аглицкому интерфейсу, русским не пользуюсь.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> Попробую внести еще неясности 
> 
> Если оставить LC_ALL="", то вся локаль будет "пустой" - странно, зачем? Я вписал POSIX.
> 
> 

 

Неправда. Фтыкать сюда (а особенно пост тов. Unikа). Дык вот там сказано что LC_ALL имеет более высокий приоритет чем  LC_MESSAGES и LC_NUMERIC, и если я не ошибаюсь, чем другие переменные. Так что тут два варианта: LC_ALL либо вообще не пишем, либо второй вариант  :Smile: 

----------

## Apexman

Ну да, а я о чем   :Confused:  У автора гайда как раз LC_ALL=" ". Я сначала не придал этому значения и сделал по гайду - в результате получил LC_*=" "  :Smile: 

----------

## hermes_jr

А, извиняюсь  :Smile:  Я просто посмотрел на это: LC_ALL="" LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8", и подумал что ты задал все переменные как утф, а LC_ALL прописал POSIX  :Smile: .

----------

## dmitrio

в консоли после выполнения 

```
setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/LatArCyrHeb-16.psfu.gz

unicode_start

export LANG=ru_RU.utf8
```

русский появляется только для просмотрa

вывод команд выполняется с корректной поддержкой русского.

что настраивает раскладку и знакогенерацию клавиатуры?

```
loadkeys /usr/share/keymap/i386/qwerty/ru4.map.gz
```

 не помогает

печатать не получается по русски  :Sad: 

PS: пора сделать HOWTO ru_RU.utf8 Gentoo way

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

ну вот скажите, зачем вам utf8

как я понимаю, это для тех, кто имеет дело на компьютере с двумя или тремя, четырьмя... разными неанглицкими языками..?  :Question: 

----------

## dmitrio

ну вот например реальное применение utf8

идем на http://gentoo-wiki.com/Sandbox и смотрим что в тексте есть русские фразы в двух местах - вроде бы и читаются нормально, а вот когда дело доходит до редактирования, то utf8 читается нормально в окне редактирования, а koi8-ru превращается в цифровые значения....

в конечном итоге это дело личное какую кодировку пользовать, если нравится koi8-ru то никто не заставляет, а если надо utf8 то хочется наваять mini-HOWTO, для gentoo как минимум

----------

## dmitrio

я сделал набросок в wiki для HOWTO ru_RU.utf8 Gentoo way

нужна помощь!!!

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *dmitrio wrote:*   

> я сделал набросок в wiki для HOWTO ru_RU.utf8 Gentoo way
> 
> нужна помощь!!!

 

Вот это молодец... 

Просто я тоже очень хочу перейти на UTF-8...

----------

## kon

Ru:HOWTO ru RU.utf8 Gentoo way

From Gentoo-Portage Wiki

(There is currently no text in this page) 

Чета я не понял где набросок.

У меня все работает. Локаль ru_RU.UTF-8 

после обновления баша до 3.0 исчезла проблема с "двойным обратным забоем" русских букв в консоли.

Патчи для mc брать тут  http://www.suse.de/~nadvornik/mc.html

мой скрипт для включения юникода в консоли

kbd_mode -u

dumpkeys -c koi8-r | loadkeys --unicode

if test -t 1 -a -t 2 ; then

        echo -n -e '\033%G'

fi

DEFAULT_UNICODE_FONT=ter-c14f

case $# in

        2)

                setfont $1 -u $2

                ;;

        1)

                setfont $1

                ;;

        0)

                setfont $DEFAULT_UNICODE_FONT

                ;;

        *)

                echo "usage: unicode_start [font [unicode map]]"

                ;;

esac

списан с unicode_start естественно

----------

## dmitrio

открылся для тестирования русскоязычный wiki http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com на него я статью и перебросил, там будет удобнее править.

кому интересно присоединяйтесь...

----------

## dmitrio

 *kon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> мой скрипт для включения юникода в консоли
> 
> ```
> ...

 

почемуто набором стрелочек печатает  :Sad: 

где копать?

----------

## kon

А у тебя terminus шрифты стоят? 

DEFAULT_UNICODE_FONT=ter-c14f

мне они нравятся.

Если нет, emerge terminus-font

----------

## dmitrio

 *kon wrote:*   

> А у тебя terminus шрифты стоят? 
> 
> DEFAULT_UNICODE_FONT=ter-c14f
> 
> мне они нравятся.
> ...

 

terminus фонты в системе присутствуют. 

locale -a | grep ru подтверждает наличие созданной локали

LANG в ENV  я еще не прописывал, пытаюсь вначале командами отработать ситуацию

кстати вывод ls -al выводит вполне в читабельном русском виде а вот когда начинаешь печатать то различные стрелочки появляются на месте буковок

----------

## kaktyc

Кстати, как там дела с MC? Может кто-нибудь прикрутит ebuild к этому делу?

----------

## kon

2kaktyc

http://www.linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11277

там есть ебилд 

2dmitrio

LANG в ENV я вообще не прописывал, от у меня в ~/.profile

типа своя локаль для любого пользователя.

еще у меня в файлике .bashrc присутствуют следующие строки

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt|urxvt|Eterm|eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

Проверено, без них ввод на русском не работает. Почему - пока не знаю. Могу показать содержимое любых настроечных файлов, ибо специально не парился, работает утф и работает,  а почему и как не разбирался.

----------

## dmitrio

 *kon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG в ENV я вообще не прописывал, от у меня в ~/.profile
> 
> типа своя локаль для любого пользователя.
> ...

 

русский опять вижу а напечатать ничего не могу, хотя значки другие получаются 

как собака, все вижу все понимаю но ничего не скажу   :Confused: 

----------

## kon

Тогда взгляни в мой rc.conf

KEYMAP="ru"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="ter-c14f"

CLOCK="local"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

XSESSION="XFCE-4"

----------

## devil_ua

Я непонимаю почему у вас такие проблемы с юникодом?

Я все зделал как писал Сергей Кулешов и у меня все заработалю с пол пинка.

----------

## Balancer

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> ну вот скажите, зачем вам utf8
> 
> как я понимаю, это для тех, кто имеет дело на компьютере с двумя или тремя, четырьмя... разными неанглицкими языками..? 

 

1. UTF-8 - это способ на сегодня "узаконить" русский наряду с английским. Посмотри на этот форум, тебе тут ничего не мешает?

2. UTF-8 - это одновременно не только всякие литературные кавычки, как в Windows-1251, но и псевдографика, как в KOI8-R, всякие спецсимволы, математика и т.п.

3. UTF-8 позволяет одновременно использовать, кроме русского, ещё, например, символы европейских языков, которые часто встречаются.

4. UTF-8 на сегодня стандарт многих протоколов, XML, XMPP/Jabber, URI и т.д. и т.п.

5. Зачем плодить кодировки, когда всё можно делать в одной?

----------

## dmitrio

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> Я непонимаю почему у вас такие проблемы с юникодом?
> 
> Я все зделал как писал Сергей Кулешов и у меня все заработалю с пол пинка.

 

Сергей описал вполне рабочий вариант, который называется "обработка напильником".

в линуксе создан вполне определенный механизм выставления языка, и хотелось бы видеть русский язык в числе прочих latin-based языков, по простоте установки пеерменных LANG.

поэтому и спрашиваю как еще можно выставить язык без напильника.

----------

## devil_ua

 *dmitrio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Сергей описал вполне рабочий вариант, который называется "обработка напильником".
> 
> в линуксе создан вполне определенный механизм выставления языка, и хотелось бы видеть русский язык в числе прочих latin-based языков, по простоте установки пеерменных LANG.
> ...

 

Почему я небрал напильник? мож у меня руки неоттуда растут. Подскажи.

----------

## dmitrio

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я непонимаю почему у вас такие проблемы с юникодом? 
> 
> Я все зделал как писал Сергей Кулешов и у меня все заработалю с пол пинка.
> ...

 

язык IMO должен выставлятся переменной LANG и этого должно быть достаточно, а разнообразные патчи это и есть доработка напильником. 

а если у тебя на свежеустановленной системе русский заработал по определению LANG без накладывания патчей то я и спрашиваю в чем секрет.

----------

## lend

 *dmitrio wrote:*   

>  *devil_ua wrote:*   
> 
> Я непонимаю почему у вас такие проблемы с юникодом? 
> 
> Я все зделал как писал Сергей Кулешов и у меня все заработалю с пол пинка.
> ...

 Я тоже ставил по Сергею, но позже, в октябре. Заметил новый флаг UNICODE и патчи делать не стал, просто поставил yes и все заработало без пинков.

----------

## noospheratum

Все делал по http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way получитлось в итоге

# locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

# locale -a | grep ru

ru_RU

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

ru_UA

ru_UA.utf8

Писать в хтерме не получается , java ввод - кракозябры, отображается все ок 

current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to C или

Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C 

В чем трабл?Last edited by noospheratum on Mon Sep 05, 2005 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

Пересобери Хы.

Так меньше проблем.

----------

## noospheratum

Спасибо, все работает  :Smile: 

----------

## Keen16

При переходе на УТФ8 - слетел courier-imap.

Если точнее - не стартует демон courier-authlib.

Что фиксить?

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Keen16 wrote:*   

> При переходе на УТФ8 - слетел courier-imap.
> 
> Если точнее - не стартует демон courier-authlib.
> 
> Что фиксить?

 

А что за ошибка? У меня, правда очень давно, все нормально заработало.

----------

## Keen16

А в том-то и дело что как таковой ошибки нет....

Вот cat /var/log/syslog

Oct  6 01:59:02 davicom authdaemond.plain: modules="authcustom authcram authuserdb authldap authmysql authpam", daemons=5

Oct  6 01:59:02 davicom authdaemond.plain: restarting authdaemond children

Oct  6 01:59:02 davicom authdaemond.plain: modules="authcustom authcram authuserdb authldap authmysql authpam", daemons=5

Oct  6 01:59:02 davicom rc-scripts: ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

Oct  6 01:59:02 davicom rc-scripts:         "courier-pop3d" was not started.

Тоже самое даже если вернутся к старой локале, шрифтам.....

Помогает только

emerge unmerge courier....

чистка всего после него и

emerge courier

заного.

При русификации (смены локали на УТФ :Cool:  опять вылетают теже грабли...

Пробовал и новые и старые версии пакетов - не помогает.

----------

## blessy

Короче, делал все по HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way и также ознакомился с Using UTF-8 with Gentoo.

В итоге получил локаль ru_UA.UTF-8 и маленький вагончик проблем...

во-первых не так как надо работает gpm (вставки русских символов просто нету), во-второх, как-то странно работает centericq (и большинство ncurses-based программ) - отображение русского через символ. И по мелочи, в irssi не отображаються русские ники, и как следствие сделать допустим /whois ник я просто не могу )=

Кто-то может помочь? или хотя бы указать, что я сделал не так?

----------

## Sasha2

Попробую тоже высказать свое мнение для уважаемого Balancer

1. UTF-8 - это способ на сегодня "узаконить" русский наряду с английским. 

Абсолютно неверно, ибо равные права русский может получить только если попадет даже не в первые 256, а в первые 128 символов.

Пока этого нет ни о каком равноправии и говорить не приходится.

 2. UTF-8 - это одновременно не только всякие литературные кавычки, как в Windows-1251, но и псевдографика, как в KOI8-R, всякие спецсимволы, математика и т.п. 

И тут не согласен. Не стоит рассматривать клавиатуру как универсальное устройство для ввода данных. Есть еще и мышь и микрофон и сенсорные панели, а все, что выдумало человечество не очень то ложиться клавиши числом около 100.

 3. UTF-8 позволяет одновременно использовать, кроме русского, ещё, например, символы европейских языков, которые часто встречаются. 

Опять лукавство, ну можно подумать в своей повседневной жизни мы так же часто набиваем знак доллара, иены или евро, как например ту или иную букву алфавита. Да и для 99.9% людей на компьютере нужно всего лишь два языка: свой национальный и английский. Может быть о них сперва подумать. А потом об оставшихся.

 4. UTF-8 на сегодня стандарт многих протоколов, XML, XMPP/Jabber, URI и т.д. и т.п. 

Вот тут сказать ничего не могу, кроме, как, а что разве если у меня нет Unicode, то такое приложение вообще не заработает. Да и сами то протоколы без приложений - пустой звук, вот если бы было сказано, что все современные редакторы не могут обходиться без Unicode - это звучало бы сильней, а так, то к этому относиться следует типа "да ну и пусть".

 5. Зачем плодить кодировки, когда всё можно делать в одной?

Так может быть koi8r эта и есть та кодировка, после которой не надо плодить больше ничего.

Ну и еще вопрос, как уважаемый Balancer представляет себе клавиатуру, на которой хотя бы четыре языка реализовано (просто как это все нарисовать на кнопках?). Может быть лучше две клавиатуры взять?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Ну и еще вопрос, как уважаемый Balancer представляет себе клавиатуру, на которой хотя бы четыре языка реализовано (просто как это все нарисовать на кнопках?). Может быть лучше две клавиатуры взять?

 

И как японцы умудряются тогда вводить все свои сотни иероглифов на одной почти стандартной клаве?...

----------

## Sasha2

Да, но не забывайете, что у них два алфавита: один иероглифы, а другой азбука, т.е. продобие европейских шрифтов.

Вот их то они и вводят.

Скорей бы тогда вопрос следовало бы задавать по китайцам.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Скорей бы тогда вопрос следовало бы задавать по китайцам.

 

http://www.artlebedev.ru/portfolio/optimus/

----------

## Balancer

>Абсолютно неверно, ибо равные права русский может получить только если попадет даже не в первые 256, а в первые 128 символов.

>Пока этого нет ни о каком равноправии и говорить не приходится.

Если кодировка будет UTF-8, то русский язык там будет _по определению_. "Равные права" в данном контексте - это значит, возможность использовать язык. Или использование UTF-8, по-твоему, чем-то может помешать русскому? Вот использование любой другой неюникодной кодировки, автоматически лишает прав все языки кроме, в общем случае, двух: английского и выбранного национального.

>И тут не согласен. Не стоит рассматривать клавиатуру как универсальное устройство для ввода данных.

"... а в Киеве - дядько". При чём тут клавиатура?

>Опять лукавство, ну можно подумать в своей повседневной жизни мы так же часто набиваем знак доллара, иены или евро, как например ту или иную букву алфавита.

Ты вообще не в теме, извини. Речь не о частоте использования тех или иных символов, а о _принципиальной возможности_ их использования.

> Да и для 99.9% людей на компьютере нужно всего лишь два языка: свой национальный и английский.

Вот мы и приехали к пункту 1. Обо без UTF-8 тот же турок или индиец напишу программу, которая с русским работать не сможет, если они _специально_ это не предусмотрят. А оно им нужно? В случае же UTF-8 единственное, что им понадобится - это работать именно с UTF-8. Все остальные языки будут работать "из коробки".

>Вот тут сказать ничего не могу, кроме, как, а что разве если у меня нет Unicode, то такое приложение вообще не заработает.

А если у тебя нет компьютера, то у тебя вообще никакое приложение не заработает. И что?

>Да и сами то протоколы без приложений - пустой звук, вот если бы было сказано, что все современные редакторы не могут обходиться без Unicode - это звучало бы сильней, а так, то к этому относиться следует типа "да ну и пусть".

Гм. Не стоит демонстрировать так явно свою необразованность в мире софта.

>Так может быть koi8r эта и есть та кодировка, после которой не надо плодить больше ничего.

Как мне в ней использовать русские литературные кавычки-лапки, а не некорректные даже для английского знаки дюйма?

>Ну и еще вопрос, как уважаемый Balancer представляет себе клавиатуру, на которой хотя бы четыре языка реализовано (просто как это все нарисовать на кнопках?). Может быть лучше две клавиатуры взять?

Опять ты не в кассу. Зачем мне 4 языка на клавиатуре? Мне важно, чтобы программа, написанная каким-нибудь арабом, могла работать и с русским текстом.

...

В общем, прежде чем отвечать, очень рекомендую сперва читать на что отвечаешь.

----------

## Sasha2

1. Что касается пребывания русского языка, то он и так уже пребывает где-угодно и без всякого UTF.

    Разве кодировка UTF дает какие-либо преимущества для русского (собственно говоря она не помогает, ну и не   

    мешает, так еще одна разновидность, ну пусть будет если сделали ее). Ну далее, ну пусть юникоидная

    кодировка будет, Вы толком скажите, как должна хотя бы выглядеть программа, которая умеет с несколькими

    языками работать, какие у нее должны быть функции, сколько языков должен знать пользователь. А так пока

    Вы говорите, что кто-то кого-то лишает все это пустой звук. Конкретно пример в студию, где без уникода ну

    никак просто.

2. А клавиатура все при том же: ну надо если продекларирована возможность работы с многими языками

   (одновременно заметьте, именно на это Вы напираете), ну надо хотя бы, как то печатать на этих языках.

3. Ну а принципиально, так, если мы откроем книжки научные, то там столько символов, что о них разработчики

    уникода даже просто и не догадаываются, что таковые существуют, и тем не менее ученные как-то свои книги

    печатают.

4. Ну интересно тоже мне какой турок до нынешнего времени, написал какую-нибудь программу, которая

    поддерживает индийский язык и без которой русскому ну просто застрелиться.

5. Да и вообще насчет общих знаний из области программного обеспечения, Вы уважаемый Balancer тут большой

   знаток, как я понимаю, и, наверно знаете одно из основных правил автоматизации, что не следует приступать 

   к автоматизации процесса, если он сам по себе не выполняется так, как положено. Так вот, попробуйте 

  предложить всем людям один и тот же алфавит (но большой, так сказать глобализация в масштабах языка).

  Странно, но почему то людям, которые умнее и меня и Вас такая дурацкая мысль в голову не приходит, а здесь

  можно. 

6. Ну что касается кавычек типа лапок, то надо просто взять более менее функциональный редактор и там все это есть (например в OpenOffice).

7. Ну а для того, чтобы программа, которую будет писать наш бедуин, смогла работать не только с русским, но и слюбым другим, для этого уже постарались, написав, соответствующие локали и те же самые кодировки. Так, что араб може смело приступать к написанию, твердо веря в то, что угрюмый сибирский мужик всегда сможет воспользоваться ег гениальными идеями.

----------

## hermes_jr

/me рыдает под столом

извините, не сдержался  :Laughing: 

----------

## 046

PS: Кстати он недавно плакал, кочему на этом форуме не прописана кодировка в  http заголовках. Посмотрите, пишет, какие молодцы на gentoo.ru у них всё хорошо  :Smile: Last edited by 046 on Mon Dec 05, 2005 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hermes_jr

 *046 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Кстати он недавно плакал, кочему на этом форуме не прописана кодировка в  http заголовках. Посмотрите, пишет, какие молодцы на gentoo.ru у них всё хорошо 
> 
> 

 

А кстати отчасти он прав, для phpbb мод есть соответствующий (позволяет для отдельных подфорумов мета тэги прописывать свои). Мультимета чтоли, хз, не помню как называется, обсуждалось уже - где-то далеко-далеко пост тов. Camp есть. Раз уж форум интернациональный, администрация могла бы и заняться этим вопросом. Видимо есть определённые причины, почему они до сих пор этого не сделали...

А ещё у меня например во всех броузерах у cp1251 приоритет автоопределения (сам не понял чё сказал и фиг с ним) выше чем у кои ибо те кто забывают напрямую прописать кодировку, как ни странно, обычно не работают с кои  :Smile:  , а вручную зае**вает менять, чесслово... Вощим лана, надеюсь я понят правильно  :Wink: 

/me в пятый раз проверил, что постить будет в кои

/me напоследок обозвал нехорошим словом корявую utf

----------

## 046

1. Конкретный пример. Война и мир толстого. Начало. Французкий, плавно переходящий в русский. И такое нужно много где.

MP3 теги.

2. Печатай, клей наклейки и печатай. Ветер тебе в спину.

3. Чем по твоему комитет занимается? Языки коллекционирует? Все нужные математикам и инженерам обозначения там есть. В этом и фишка.

4. Полно американцев, написавших проги поддерживающие только ascii, чем создали проблемы. Уже этого достаточно.

5. Алфавит для человека. Кодировка для ЭВМ. Человеку кодировать ничего не нужно, он закорючками думает.

6. И опять фишка что OO не использует ущербные кодировки типа koi8-r (надо заметить самая мало ущербная). А использует utf-8. Прикол да?

7. Никому кодировки не нужны. Они всех достали. Хочется одну полноценную.

Локали останутся, а кодировки уйдут. Вот и всё.

----------

## lend

 *046 wrote:*   

> 1. Конкретный пример. Война и мир толстого. Начало. Французкий, плавно переходящий в русский. И такое нужно много где.
> 
> MP3 теги.
> 
> 2. Печатай, клей наклейки и печатай. Ветер тебе в спину.
> ...

 Ох как ты прав!!! Без юмора!

----------

## DarkMaze

Тоже очень долго не мог перетыркнуть Gentoo на utf8. Оказалось, что я баран без мозгов. Был. Надо читать мануал. Смешно? Ага. прямо на gentoo.org, про перевод на utf8... Вот только не надо всё прямо списывать.... Когда вы запросили, какие у вас есть русские utf (или сами прописали и потом спросили), то в дальнейшем надо прописывать именно ИХ, а не как в мануале. Отличие вроде маленькое (точно не помню):

UTF-8 utf8

Так нам надо utf8.....

----------

## Balancer

 *DarkMaze wrote:*   

> UTF-8 utf8
> 
> Так нам надо utf8.....

 

Оба надо. Там в Talks сказано почему  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Оба надо. Там в Talks сказано почему

 

а можно ссылочку?

очень интересно, потому как strace показывает поиск сначала в ...ru_RU.utf8, а тольно потом ...ru_RU.UTF-8

----------

## Balancer

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Оба надо. Там в Talks сказано почему 
> 
> а можно ссылочку?
> 
> очень интересно, потому как strace показывает поиск сначала в ...ru_RU.utf8, а тольно потом ...ru_RU.UTF-8

 

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/Обсуждение:HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

При чём, если со старым glibc и locales.build приходилось после каждой перекомпиляции glibc ручками прописывать алиас для ru_RU.UTF-8, то сейчас, с locale.gen, обе кодировки генерятся автоматом.

----------

## DarkMaze

А можно выкрутиться без скачивания более 6МБ? А то пересробирать glibc это здорово, особенно из портов. Ведь там уже должны быть скомпиленны быть. У меня не только dial-up, но и только из-под винды пока, т.к. модем решил не спрятаться от новой генты.

----------

## fedukoff

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Попробую тоже высказать свое мнение для уважаемого Balancer
> 
> 1. UTF-8 - это способ на сегодня "узаконить" русский наряду с английским. 
> 
> Абсолютно неверно, ибо равные права русский может получить только если попадет даже не в первые 256, а в первые 128 символов.
> ...

 

Согласен... Не приходится даже и мечтать о равноправии до тех пор, пока UTF8 не является стандартом де-факто.

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  2. UTF-8 - это одновременно не только всякие литературные кавычки, как в Windows-1251, но и псевдографика, как в KOI8-R, всякие спецсимволы, математика и т.п. 
> 
> И тут не согласен. Не стоит рассматривать клавиатуру как универсальное устройство для ввода данных. Есть еще и мышь и микрофон и сенсорные панели, а все, что выдумало человечество не очень то ложиться клавиши числом около 100.
> ...

 

Клавиатура это не единственное средство ввода символов. Редкие символы хорошо вводятся при помощи всяких спец. прог.

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  3. UTF-8 позволяет одновременно использовать, кроме русского, ещё, например, символы европейских языков, которые часто встречаются. 
> 
> Опять лукавство, ну можно подумать в своей повседневной жизни мы так же часто набиваем знак доллара, иены или евро, как например ту или иную букву алфавита. Да и для 99.9% людей на компьютере нужно всего лишь два языка: свой национальный и английский. Может быть о них сперва подумать. А потом об оставшихся.
> ...

 

Считаешь, что только 0.1% людей ползующихся в повседневной жизни больше чем двумя языками? Ты очень близорук в таком случае.

Даже в россии есть регионы где 2 своих национальных языка + английский. Потом, Балтийские страны, в котрых у многих родной - русский, а государственный - латышский. Сколько различных контор-переводчиков, интернационаьлных компаний. Им тяжело жить в зоопарке кодировок.

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  4. UTF-8 на сегодня стандарт многих протоколов, XML, XMPP/Jabber, URI и т.д. и т.п. 
> 
> Вот тут сказать ничего не могу, кроме, как, а что разве если у меня нет Unicode, то такое приложение вообще не заработает. Да и сами то протоколы без приложений - пустой звук, вот если бы было сказано, что все современные редакторы не могут обходиться без Unicode - это звучало бы сильней, а так, то к этому относиться следует типа "да ну и пусть".
> ...

 

Программам пофигу до кодировок. Кодировки нужны людям. Так что очень много людей не могут обходится без Юникода, а остальным пофиг. Так раз пофиг давайте юзать Юникод!  :Wink: 

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  5. Зачем плодить кодировки, когда всё можно делать в одной?
> 
> Так может быть koi8r эта и есть та кодировка, после которой не надо плодить больше ничего.
> ...

 

Опять же не дальнозоркость. "Одна кодировка для всех" и "одна кодировка для москвичей" - масштабы, имхо, различны...

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну и еще вопрос, как уважаемый Balancer представляет себе клавиатуру, на которой хотя бы четыре языка реализовано (просто как это все нарисовать на кнопках?). Может быть лучше две клавиатуры взять?

 

А может лучше изучить слепой набор? Например, я вообще не понимаю, зачем на клавиатурах эти буквочки нужны...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ну и еще вопрос, как уважаемый Balancer представляет себе клавиатуру, на которой хотя бы четыре языка реализовано (просто как это все нарисовать на кнопках?). Может быть лучше две клавиатуры взять?

 

Своими глазами видел и щупал клаву с русскими буквами и японской хираганой. Ну еще и английский впридачу.

----------

## p01ymer

лично я дико страдаю от отсутствия нормального клиента DC++ с вразумительной поддержкой русской кодировки, есть valknut и прочие, но в них то чат окно не в той кодировке, то имя скачиваемых файлов кривое...жуть, а на форумах по этим прогам забили на поддержку неlatin-1 пользователей... есть один проект ldc++ на unicode, но пока очень сырой..

Собственно отсутствие поддержки русской кодировки, приводит просто к невозможности пользоваться данными прогами...  :Exclamation:  и вообще как класс.. И только с проходом юникода проблема начала потихоньку решаться

P.S. Почему данный форум сидит на кои-8р?   :Very Happy:  уж кто из дистрибов должен был бы перейти на юникод как не gentoo?

----------

## Balancer

>P.S. Почему данный форум сидит на кои-8р?   :Very Happy: 

администраторы такие :-/

>уж кто из дистрибов должен был бы перейти на юникод как не gentoo?

И давно у нас phpBB в дистрибутиве Gentoo?  :Smile: 

...

Я уже не говорю про то, что phpBB итак вполне сносно с юникодом работает. В любом случае Gentoo тут не при чём...

----------

## Anthony

Привет всем. Подскажите плиз как решить такую проблему: я юзаю screen, кодировка, естественно, ru_RU.UTF-8. Все работает отлично, русские и все остальные символы такие какими они должны быть, НО по примеру в http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_screen , я сделал себе Tab-bar, в ~/.screenrc добавил такие строки:

```
hardstatus alwayslastline

hardstatus string '%{= mK}%-Lw%{= KW}%50>%n%f* %t%{= mK}%+Lw%< %{= kG}%-=%D %d %M %Y %c:%s%{-}'
```

(больше в ~/.screenrc ничего нету)

Все было бы отлично, но дата которая должна была быть на русском отображается краказяблами. Я подумал, возможно screen использует для отображения даты комманду date, но попробывав в том же скрине отобразить дату с использованием date, все было отлично, т.е. дата отбразилась по-русски. Тогда я подумал, что screen использует дату с использованием сишных функций, тогда я написал небольшую программу для проверки даты на С:

```
#include <stdio.h>

#include <stdlib.h>

#include <time.h>

#include <locale.h>

int main( int argc, char *argv[] )

{

    setlocale(LC_TIME, "ru_RU.UTF-8");

    time_t c_time;

    struct tm *c_time_rec;

    char string[80];

    time(&c_time);

    c_time_rec = localtime( &c_time );

    strftime( string, sizeof(string)-1, "%c", c_time_rec );

    printf("%s\n", string );

    exit(EXIT_SUCCESS);

}
```

Но и тут дата отобразилась отлично, т.е. по-русски.

Вобщем я в тупике, и Tab-bar в скрине хочется иметь и язык на английский не хочется переключать (все-таки Я русский  :Wink:  ), в английском варианте, т.е. en_US.UTF-8, как ни странно, дата - по английски.

Подскажите как решить данную проблему. Ну или как вариант я думаю можно использовать вывод команды date для отображения даты, но хотелось бы все таки решить проблему напрямую, а не в обход  :Wink: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Anthony wrote:*   

> Подскажите как решить данную проблему. Ну или как вариант я думаю можно использовать вывод команды date для отображения даты, но хотелось бы все таки решить проблему напрямую, а не в обход 

 

Попробуй посмотреть в исходниках screen что к чему, тем более что, как я вижу, с программированием на С знаком не по наслышке.

Там запросто может быть ошибка.

----------

